# Another VRT Build Thread



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

My Car:
1999 A3 Jetta GLX. So far i've done some turbo prep. Got this stuff put in over a year ago.
Peloquin LSD
Eurosport 19 row (I think that's the size) Oil Cooler
Centerforce Dual Fricition Clutch
Autotech 262 Cams
Catcams HD Valve Springs
Titanium Valve Spring Retainers
Goal:
Just looking to get about 350whp, max of 400whp. Start with the 30# to get myself rolling. I'll up to the 42# software once I get the a/w intercooler and/or the water/meth injection. 
I also have a direct port nitrous setup that i'm still working on to put into the car. I'll probably stick that in there and stay with a small 70 shot to give it that little added something when I am going to the track. Don't think i'm going to go over that.
So far i've got most of the main components ordered. A few things have already came in. I think I have every part that is needed listed but if I don't please chime in. If you know where to get some of the parts that I listed that I didn't know where to get, please post some helpful info.







This is my first turbo setup that i'm going to get running finally. Pieced together a old 8v CIS setup before but never put it in, sold it because the car it was going into was a rust bucket.
Items that have arrived:
$150 - ATP Clone Mani - New From Vortex User
$100 - 4" MAF Housing - New From Vortex User
$150 - C2 30# Software - 70k Miles Used From Vortex User
$650 - T04S 60-1 w/ .81 - 12k Used From Vortex User
$45 - 9" Long X 4" Opening K&N Air Filter - New From Summit Racing
$350 - QTP 3" Cut Out w/ Electronic Switch/Opener (Installed and is loud as hell, still needs a small pipe to angle the air coming out of it down.) - New from QTP
$FREE - One 2.5" 90 degree Silicone - Vortex User Sent Free For Hosting His Pics For Sale
$75 - Battery Relocation Setup - New From Summit Racing
$205 - 38mm Tial Wastegate - New From Vortex User
*$135 - For all the following parts from SiliconeIntakes.com*
Two 2.5" 90 degree Silicone - SiliconeIntakes.com
Two 2.5" Straight Silicone - SiliconeIntakes.com
One 4" 90 Degree Silicone - SiliconeIntakes.com
One 4" Straight Silicone - SiliconeIntakes.com
8 2.5" T-Bolt Clamps - SiliconeIntakes.com
4 4" T-Bolt Clamps - SiliconeIntakes.com
$200 - 3" Downpipe - Used From Vortex User
$50 - Oil Return and Feed Lines w/ T-Fitting and Oil Return Flange
$100 - 30# Injectors
$0.75 - (2) Wastegate to Dump Tube Bolts
$20 - Stock Audi TT 225hp Diverter Valve
$55 - Stewart Warner Boost Guage w/ Hose Kit
*$33 - For all the following parts from SiliconeIntakes.com*
45 Degree Silicone 2.5" to 3" - SiliconeIntakes.com
3" T-Bolt Clamp - SiliconeIntakes.com
$10 - (4) Manifold to Turbo Studs w/ Matching Nuts
*TOTAL* - 2328.75
Items in the mail:
$28 - Exhaust manifold gasket
$3.50 - Exhaust Manifold Nuts
*$105 - For all the following parts from ATPTurbo.com*
Oil Drain Bung - ATPTurbo.com
T04 DP to Turbo Gasket - ATPTurbo.com
T04 Mani to Turbo Gasket - ATPTurbo.com
3" Exhaust Gasket for DP to Exhaust - ATPTurbo.com
Wastegate Flange to make the dump tube - ATPTurbo.com
4" Piping - Going to cut angles to get the intake piping that is needed to fit with the DV pipe welded in - ATPTurbo.com
Items I still need to get:
T-Fittings and Vacuum Hoses - From local hardware store
2.5" Pipe - 
Wastegate Dump 1.5" Piping -
(4) Turbo to Downpipe Bolts w/ Matching Nuts
(2) Oil Return Flange Bolts
Pics:
K&N Filter








ATP Clone








Again








T04S w/ .81








Fist Action








Tial 38mm








Boost Guage w/ Plumbing and Wiring








4" MAF in my car with the oh so awesome diamond plate floor mats. Don't hate! They will last for ever and never wear out!










_Modified by CDJetta at 4:36 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Good start, educate me.... whyd you change turbos?
I like following these threads


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Good start, educate me.... whyd you change turbos?
I like following these threads









he changed turbos cause he didnt want it to spool so quickly and loose the ability to boost all the way through redline. and because he wants to build a faster vrt than mine...


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Yeah. What crazy said.







I don't want a early spooling turbo. The .58 would have spooled way to early for the powerband that I like to stay in. I don't really care about down lower power, also the down low power makes you lose traction a lot easier but that's not the main reason behind doing it. I just want my useable power near the top end.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Yeah. What crazy said.







I don't want a early spooling turbo. The .58 would have spooled way to early for the powerband that I like to stay in. I don't really care about down lower power, also the down low power makes you lose traction a lot easier but that's not the main reason behind doing it. I just want my useable power near the top end.

Any reason you didn't just put a .69 or .81 turbine housing on your To4e rather then purchasing a new turbo?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

New housing cost about 200-250 dollars. If i re-sell the turbo for what I bought it for i'll only be spending 50 bucks more.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_New housing cost about 200-250 dollars. If i re-sell the turbo for what I bought it for i'll only be spending 50 bucks more.









Makes sense. If you don't mind lag then you will like the .81 housing. The boost builds gradually and full boost is made around 4200-4400 which then pulls til redline. Looking back if I were to purchase the 60-1 again I would have went with the .69 housing, which is what I am running on my T67 now.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

How far in the rpm band does it go to? To redline and then the power starts to drop or does start to lose power a little bit before redline like a regular vr6 power curve?


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

Items I still need to get:
Weld In Oil Return Bung - *ATP is prob a good bet or weld on an adapter*
Tons of Bolts (I have no clue where to get these.... ATP Maybe? - Mani, Mani to turbo, turbo to DP, wastegate to mani, wastegate to dump) - No clue where to get all this crap *i got all my hardware at the local hardware store*
Wastegate Dump Flange - ATP Too? *came with my tial wastegate*
Manual Boost Controller - Prolly get the Kinetic one
Injectors - *got mine from deatscheworks, google it*
Exhaust Manifold Gasket - ATP for all gaskets and flanges and such

figure out all the stuff you need from atp and do one order all at the same time. http://www.siliconeintakes.com is a good place to get silicone couplers and t-bolt clamps. if i think of anything else ill let you know


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (Royale10)*

Just found somebody that I bought injectors from. The guy that is sending me my 3" DP and oil lines is taking his sweet time. Gotta message him again.


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_How far in the rpm band does it go to? To redline and then the power starts to drop or does start to lose power a little bit before redline like a regular vr6 power curve?

It should make power until at least 6500. I've since added cams amongst others things and don't have a dyno chart of the latest setup. 
Listed below you will see what you can get with 20 psi on the 42# injectors, 60-1 w/ .81 turbine housing running Jeff's tune. Since all cars are different you might make more or less.
*The wavyness in the dyno was caused by a boost controller issue*


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

he better not make that much power, i dont have the money to keep up with that right now...


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Got a few questions.
I need more small crap.








1. What size fitting is the high pressure sensor? That's what I connect the oil feed line to right?
2. The TB needs a 2.75" silicone connector right?
3. DV should be positioned as close to the TB as possible right, not the turbo?
Here are some more parts that I need. More detailed list of gaskets and small stuff that's never really listed when people list their turbo parts. This is mainly for me to keep track of the stuff. I briefly looked for other places that carry generic turbo stuff but didn't see anything with a quick google search.
Oil Drain Bung - http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...-OIL2
Oil Return Gasket - http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...-OIL2
T04 DP to Turbo Gasket - http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GSK
T04 Mani to Turbo Gasket - 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GSK
3" Exhaust Gasket for DP to Exhaust - http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GSK
Wastegate Flange to make the dump tube - 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...-FLS1
2.5" Stainless Steel Piping - http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=STL
Hardware/Bolt Kit T04 MK3??? - http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...VWHAR - No clue what comes in this. Emailed them and called. No return yet. Going to call again every day till I get an answer.
T-Fittings and Vacuum Hoses - From local hardware store
Wastegate Dump - Going to buy a bathroom/toilet handle bar that attaches to a wall.
Exhaust manifold gasket
4" Piping - Going to cut angles to get the intake piping that is needed to fit with the DV pipe welded in.
I am awaiting a few other things right now to arrive in the mail. The guy that is sending the fuel lines said he is sending some fittings too, hopefully every fitting that is needed. Then i'll just need to see if I need to buy a flange for the turbo drain.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Just got pics posted up of the new stuff that came in. Most of the silicone, t-bolts, tial 38mm wastegate, and the new turbo. Oh yeah, the chip also came in but we all know what that looks like. I'll get pics later. heh.
Still waiting on the DP and oil lines. It's been over a week. Just looked up tracking and it should be here on Tuesday the 10th.
So.... I still need to decide how I am doing the plumbing. I can't really decide.
I think I am going to go this route. Use all the 90 degree silicones I have and use straight pipes and run the boost piping around the engine and past the coil pack to the SRI/TB. 90 degree off the turbo, 90 degree from the back of the engine to the pipe that goes past the coilpack, then a 90 degree reducer that goes from the TB to the last pipe.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

Just got my 3" DP and oil lines in the mail.
3" Dp looks great.
The oil lines look great. All fittings came with them. He also included a oil return flange for the turbo.







Just need bolts now for it.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

Got my injectors in today. Going to do a mock up on the parts car tomorrow. Also my b-day.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

give me a call if you need a hand, i get off work at 8pm if youre still working


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Started raining like it does every day here in Florida and the parts car is parked outside. Was only able to remove the stock exhaust manifold and downpipe and bolt on the new turbo manifold. I need to get new studs which i'm going to try and get before work tomorrow at the local hardware store.
Once I get the studs i'll mount up the turbo and order the rest of my intake piping. Pretty sure i'll i'm going to need is a short 2.5" pipe and a 45 degree angle. Won't know for sure till tomorrow.
I also bought the two bolts I need to bolt my wastegate to the dump tube, once it's built.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

Just ordered my gaskets, last silicone piece, and misc items to finish the kit off.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

My VRT Build isn't as interesting as other peoples is.







/cry


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

its interesting no tears


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Just got 1 out of the 2 boxes that have the last items for the install!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

Tried to put the turbo onto the parts car today to do a mock up right before I went to work. Making the shrt boost piping is going to be really hard. Harder than I thought because there's literally no space there for the tubing.







Right now the turbo is clocked towards the engine and not upwards like I want it to be. Tonight i'm going to clock it up and see if I can get all the silicone to match up to a slightly bent 2.5" pipe.
Also the 4" inlet kind of runs into the fuel lines, at least on the parts car it does so i'm going to have to move those downwards a little bit. I should be ok there though.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

awesome work!!! you have a nice assortment of toys there!!!!!! 
one question, how are you going to know if you have a vac leak with that gauge


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (mikemcnair)*

2nd person to point this out to me. I won't.







I am already looking at new gauges. I bought this gauge from somebody on the tex and didn't think about that because the price was pretty good. I shouldn't have much room for vacuum leaks though with no intercooler piping or anything. With the small amount piping I just gotta make sure everything is tight. I am also talking to a guy about buying a vacuum distribution block for 20 bucks so that I dont have to run lots of T fittings.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_ I am also talking to a guy about buying a vacuum distribution block for 20 bucks so that I dont have to run lots of T fittings.









buy two, and i will give ya cash!!!!! 
as for the gauge, no worries, you'll get it all situated.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (mikemcnair)*

He's here on the tex.







Go to that link and message him or make a post. You can get 3 or 4 ports on the block.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3336342


----------



## GTIVWMK2 (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

dude me and you are gunna have to sit down and work up all the stuff i'm gunna need for my 2.0 turbo. You still goin with me to get that 1.6??
Quick question for everyone. I"ve seen a Motor mount that replaces the Dogear style mounts on the MK2 and looks more like a Mount for a VR or MK3 Pancake mount. I htink VF makes it if anyone know pls lemme know


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

go caleb, it's your birthday...


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*

Dont use those gaskets that came with the wastegate..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (DMehalko(DM))*

Which ones / where do I get better ones?
Just mocked up the turbo, wastegate, and intake. Yeah.... i'm gunna need some professional welding to make a intake manifold or buy a pre-made sri. I'm going to try and get a local shop to make a simple SRI for me from the stock manifold. Hopefully it'll be a lot less than what flip side costs. I'm hoping for 100-150 dollars.
Got some pics too. I'll have them up and i'll make a new post in a hour or so.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

So... screw trying to get a small intake setup.







I'm looking for a local aluminum welder to make me up a SRI, hopefully cheaper than 500 bucks.





































_Modified by CDJetta at 2:55 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

clock the turbo so it is pointing down at the ground (the compressor outlet)
then, get one of these.....
http://www.siliconeintakes.com...1587f
then get some of these........
http://www.siliconeintakes.com...1587f
and get a hacksaw and go to town. 

you will get it workin in no time. 
oh, and get a bazillion tbolt clamps when you order everything as well. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

Clock it down and then bring it under the engine right where the oil pan dips in and then back up or clock it down then try and get it to come back up right where the turbo is?
The 4" inlet blocks almost anything I can do on the passenger side of the engine.







Only way I see being able to do that is to bring it around the engine or else under it and across the front then above the intake piping and into the TB.


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

i would have to get in there to really tell, but just get creative. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

I'm going to see if I can get away with running it either behind the engine and up the DP then back towards the passenger side then into the TB
or
If at all possible which I don't think there is enough room, unless I find a good sized opening some where on the passenger side of the engine, run the piping along the passenger side of the car down, up through a opening I can find that doesn't interfere with the 4" intake and then back towards the TB and in. Might be able to use the Charcoal canister hole.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

Just IM'd the guy I ordered the ATP stuff from. He said ATP doesn't carry the 4" in stock so they didn't send the package yet. I told him to go ahead and send the rest of the stuff and send the 4" pipe later just so that i can get the rest of it made up and hopefully get running by friday.







Dunno if i'll be able to.
If the stuff comes in on friday then i'm going to try and get it running this weekend and just vent the DV to the atmosphere. I know it won't run optimaly but it'll run at least. Once the 4" pipe comes in i'll make that and get that in there and do it properly.
As for the intake piping... I'm going to try and run a 90 degree downwards towards the ground, then attach the MAF and silicone directly to the 90degree. I hope it fits there.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

It sucks being at work and thinking about this stuff.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

The guy I ordered the ATP stuff from told me today that the stuff won't be here till next week. Great ****. So another week goes by.


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

updates loser!


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*

OMG FINE! lawl
Bought the follow small pieces from home depot, ace hardware, and a local mandrel bend selling place.
2.5" U-Bend
Three 2' 2.5" Straight pipes
2.5" - 3" reducer - Straight this time
3" 90 degree bend for my exhaust dump to angle it downwards more
1.5" Straight pipe
45 degree 1.5" pipe
90 degree 1.5" pipe
Unfortuntaly the 90 degree 1.5" pipe i bought was aluminum. So i'm going to make a weird 1.5" 90 degree pipe out of straight pipe and odd cuts and weld it together. It doesn't need to flow the best since it's just for the wastegate pipe.
I also bought a small piece to connect the DV up to the boost piping and some 4" aluminum dryer duct for the intake portion.







Kind of ghetto but what ever. It'll work. I'm pretty sure I have everything now. I am going to start bolting it up as I go. It's going to take a while though since I work every day from today till monday or something.
Oh yeah. I'm doing the welding my self with a brazing kit. Should be fun.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

Thought i'd post up some more pics. I need to go back and revise the price list with a lot of small parts and take off the parts that I am not using because I bought to many or what not. Any ways. On to a few pics.
Intake pipe welded up








Wastegate pipe in the making (Finished now of course)

















Yeah, this is the first time my friend or I have ever welded.... err... brazed?








That wastegate pipe is a bitch to fit in there but we got it.








Here is the intake 4" pipe and the small 2.5" coupler to join two silicone sections together. One 3" to 2.5" 45 degree bend sili and a 2.5" 90 degree sili. That's for the area right at the TB. It's really tight there.







That gave me the most frustration.









Here is the boost side piping that has the DV bung on it.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

it looks like your welding rig leaves a bit to be desired but whatever rock what you got it should all work fine


----------



## Patrick Swayze (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

will those joints even hold pressure?


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_









I believe thats my old turbo. Hope you like it as much as I did before I wanted more power.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

Did I buy that turbo from you? I forget. T04S 60-1 with .82 exhaust?
Yeah. Those pipes will hold boost. To test the brazing on the pipes we took one of them and dropped it and it didn't break at all. Then we took a hammer and hit it really hard and it didn't break either. I think a good smack from a hammer says that it'll hold boost pretty well.








Brazing is damn close to welding.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

Just got all the plumbing made and connected. Hopefully the car will be alive tonight. I had a small mishap with my boost plumbing. The Downpipe O2 sensor just so happen to be right where my pipes were going to be. I was lucky that I could go above it. Once my camera batteries are charged I will take pictures of it tonight and post them up of the ghetto non-intercooled boost piping. I have way to many silicone connectors.







I think a total of 6. OMG. Yeah... way to many.


----------



## C24vT (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that your brazed welds on the WG would't hold up with the exhaust temperatures. Why?? Because your added material on that welds consists of 30% silver that melts at approx. 600°C (1100 °F) and your exhaust-temperatures will go way above that limit.


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (C24vT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
getting there...


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dogmavskarma)*

The exhaust does get that hot but the wastegate will only be open when i'm making more than 7psi so it won't be open all the time. Once I up the boost more it will be getting even less hot exhaust gas going through it. Still the majority of the gas will be going through the turbo.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

If they won't hold up i'll go to my friend who just bought a MIG welder about.... 3 days ago. Wish I had known he was buying it.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I gotta be honest, your the first I've ever seen use brazed welds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

If it holds up then i'll let everybody know. If not.... then i'll let ya know too. I guess I'll just go get it migged if it doens't hold. Lets hope for the best though.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

ALRIGHT!!! After countless hours working on this damn thing I started it up for the first time today RIGHT before I had to leave for class.
It started and ran. I had the 2 and 6 cylinder plug wires mixed so I swapped those and it sounded like it ran like stock at idle. Wewt. I revved it a little bit and it revved decently. There is some extra hesitation but that might be the computer trying to adapt. Not really sure. Any ways. I'm just glad it ran. I only have a boost gauge. No vac so I don't know if i'm making any boost at all. I revved it to about 4500 or so and the needle didn't budge from 0.







I guess i'll have to really really rev it or... just take it for a spin. The latter would be much better I think. Any ways.
There was a small bit of smoke coming from the exhaust and turbo. I'm thinking it's just burning up wd40 and what ever else has gotten on it since it's been sitting around. I hope that's all it is. It wasn't that much at all. I'll get pics once I get out of class and take it for a spin.
I was so nervous that it wasn't going to start or something ALL DAY LONG. I'm just glad right now that it started and idled fine. Which is of course a good sign. Let's hope that tonight it pulls like a bat out of hell and only boosts to 7psi.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

most likely you will not make any boost in neutral, your engine is not loaded. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (GTijoejoe)*

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMOGMOGMOGMOMGOMGOMGOGMOGMOGMOGMOGMGOMGOMGOGMOGMOG
So.... yeah. It's balls fast. After one small oil drip, one burst boost piping on the first run when it spiked up to 15psi because i didn't put the vacuum line on the right wastegate port, and a few more test runs it's running pretty well now.
I gotta say. It holds traction pretty well. I don't know if it's the combination of the LSD and the Falken Azienas <-- not spell correctly, but I wasn't losing much traction at all. 2nd gear pulled fine with no traction loss at all. Granted I wasn't slamming it or anything.
My main concern right now is boost piping temps. How hot should my boost piping be getting? We had one of the laser temp sensor things and it said about 180-200 after a quick run. That's pretty hot isn't it for boost piping?
The piping is running right over the turbo/manifold so i'm thinking a heatshield and a turbo blanket will help that a lot. I might order those in a day or two if that's to hot for the boost piping.
Also the guy I bought the wastegate from said it had a 7psi spring in the wastegate but I was boosting and holding at 10psi. After it was broken in a little bit it held at 10psi and didn't spike or anything. I know that can be run alright but with my intake piping being so hot won't that be a problem later on down the road?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (CDJetta)*

What part of Orlando are you in? I drive to UCF everyday








Congrats on getting it going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another VRT Build Thread (leebro61)*

Hey it's leebro!
I really need to change my sig. I'm in Melbourne now but.... next semester i'll be driving to UCF like 2-3 times a week.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

So. First day of actually driving the beast around town.







PROBLEMS!!! ZOMGZ!!!
Who would of thought that i'd have problems on a custom VRT.
Any ways. The damn hose i'm using for the DV sucks hardcore and so do the regular hose clamps. The hose keeps popping off in different spots. I guess I really gotta crank those suckers down hardcore.
That was the least of the worries though. I had a small weak point on the boost gauge line and that burst so I just cut another section and put it in with no kinks and done. Once again, least of my worries.
Temps are getting pretty hot and i'm pretty sure I can feel my car pulling timing. I'm getting some weird power issues here and there. I'm not really sure how to solve them. I think i'm going to order a turbo blanket and go to home depot and make up a heatshield out of sheet metal. I'm also going to order a 6-7psi wastegate spring. Half the problem might be that i'm boosting 10psi and not 6-7 like I should be. I know the 30lb injectors are really only good up to 9psi or so. That's what the C2 guys say. That's probably 80% duty cycle so 10psi should be alright. Any ways. Heat is a big issue right now. Totally not cool. Instead of buying the wastegate spring I could just go out and get a meth/water injection kit.








Oh yeah. I didn't post the biggest problem. Andy.... I need your MIG welder. A piece of my wastegate dump sort of got to hot.... and fell off while I was driving.








I'm punching it in 2nd trying to feel if it's cutting timing and I hear a ding then a bunch of dings. I look in the rear view and there's a small pipe flopping around on the road. Damn brazing.








Oh well.


_Modified by CDJetta at 5:59 PM 8-31-2007_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

caleb i'll be down in FL in dec, has been a while.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*

I should have all the kinks worked out wayyyyyyyyyyyy before then.







If not then i'll be driving the bus.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

My suggestions..
-Re plumb the whole intake\intercooler system..and have them properly welded..
-Bead all of the intercooler pipes...(this will prevent them from poping off under load)
-use good silicone to join boost pipes together..
-use t-bolt clamps to secure them down..
Its going to cost you but you will probably eliminate most of if not all of your problems..and it will clean up your set up ALOT!!!
Do it right this time and dont cut corners..You cant expect your car to run right with a brazed turbo system..Either way good luck and I hope you take my advice.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

-The boost side piping isn't having any problems with the heat. It's the wastegate that is. I'm going to have the wastegate dump tube MIG welded. I don't know how my brazing job could be giving me problems. It's air tight.
-The boost pipes aren't slipping off at all any more. It was when it spiked to 15psi one snapped off and I didn't have it tightened down enough
-I'm already using 3ply and 4ply silicone connectors from race parts solutions. They are nice.
-I'm using 1/2" wide T-Bolts already
My problems are heat and the fact i'm doing 10psi I think. The pipes go right over the turbo and i'm in Florida with mid 90's weather.
I'll try and get some pics up. The people that were supposed to take pics and post didn't and my camera is out of commission.


----------



## C24vT (Aug 30, 2007)

Those temps that you measured (200°F), is that before or after the IC?
After the IC you should have only about 100°F with a ambient temp of about 85.
P.S. didn't I told you so about the WG plumbing???


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (C24vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C24vT* »_Those temps that you measured (200°F), is that before or after the IC?
After the IC you should have only about 100°F with a ambient temp of about 85.
P.S. didn't I told you so about the WG plumbing??? 

he doesnt have an intercooler, just some weirdly run piping in order to use the big turbo and stock intake manifold. he's getting really bad heatsoak from the turbo and exhaust mani because there is no heatshield between them and the intake piping.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

Yeah. You totally called it on the wastegate piping. Whups.








Yeah. Like crazy said. I don't have a intercooler.







It's just straight piping around the turbo into the intake manifold. I Just ordered a turbo blanket from Alamo and I am almost done with my heatshield. I made most of yet last night and I just need to make the final touches on it tonight and bolt it up.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I think I had a kink in my vacuum hose that ran to the wastegate because now i'm boosting at 7psi... which is what I thought the wastegate spring was when I bought it.
Heatshield is done and bolted up. I think it all works pretty well. On the way to school I did a quick 4th gear pull and part of 5th. Pulled pretty good. I'm going to get my vag-com going and see what kind of AIT's i'm getting now. Just need to find my cable again. Anybody know what block the AIT is in?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I've been using the heatshield I made for the past few runs around town. It's been working out great. I can touch my upper boost piping and it's not all that hot any more. I think the air duct I have blowing on it also made a world of difference. Goes to show ya how much heat can be blocked or blown away by two simple things. I haven't had the major power loss like I was experiencing. I think I lost my vag-com cable so i'm trying to borrow a friends when ever I get the chance to drive down tot heir place to get the AIT temps.
Methanol is on the way though.


----------

